# Manejo de un display por medio de un PLC



## Joel Aguirre (Nov 9, 2010)

Queridos compañeros y colegas de trabajo, me informo que necesito una forma de controlar un reloj con un PLC tengo el s7-200... eh estado investigando, y mi profesor que tengo a cargo, me dice que puedo utilizar un reloj interno de tiempo real, en el cual la informacion de calendario es almacenada en un buffer "T" ... Eso ya lo investigé pero necesito saber como puedo transladar la informacion de este buffer t y mostrar los minutos, horas y segundos que me muestra el reloj interno del PLC...
Espero sus respuestas
Gracias =)


----------



## ecotronico (Nov 10, 2010)

Hola Joel:

Yo creo que el principal problema está en el reloj a usar --> es con led de 7 segmentos ? si no lo es, especifica cual "reloj" usarás y como controlarlo. De acuerdo a la cantidad de bits que se necesiten para controlar el reloj, podrias usar las salidas digitales del PLC.
A todo esto, ¿cuantas salidas posee este PLC? 

El otro tema es como manipular el registro de hora/min/seg del PLC. s probable que exista la instrucción MOV para mover registros.


----------



## sangreaztk (Nov 10, 2010)

Posees un modulo (libre) de comunicación serial???? Si es así, puedes armarte una interfaz LCD+Teclado+uC y comunicarte con el PLC para solicitar y recivir info del RTC.
Otra, es que también hay modulos de LCD para el PLC, investiga.

Saludos!


----------



## snowboard (Nov 10, 2010)

Otra opción es ver si ese plc tiene la función de convertir un registro a código BCD, luego mueves el dato a un módulo de salida digital del plc (por ejemplo un modulo de 16 salidas, si son 4 líneas por display, te alcanza para 4 display, ¡justo!).
 Tendrías que construir 4 display con  decodificador BCD/7 segmentos y conectarlos al módulo de salida.

saludos


----------



## Jadacuor (Nov 10, 2010)

creo que ese plc tiene comunicacion  rs485, podrias enviar los datos a un microcontrolador y este haria la conversion para los display's 7 segmentos


----------



## Joel Aguirre (Nov 13, 2010)

Okey.. perdon por la falta de informacion pero ya investige mas, y mi profesor me ayudó un poco... el CPU del plc es el de 224,,, mi profesor medijo ke tenia las 24 salidas... los display no son mas que segmentos para armarlos y darle forma de los dijitos... pero en total estaria usando 4 dijitos... 88:88... horas y minutos..y ahora lo que dijo jadacuor me interesa tambien seria buena manera.. pero bueno necesito en total 16 salidas que me den un valor en BCD para convertirlo con un IC a 7 segmentos... .. me gustaria que me ayudaran como bajar el voltaje del plc que creo que sus salidas son... 24vlts??.. es un nivel alto.. y necesito vajarlo para el Integrado convertidor de BCD a 7 segmenntos... 
y bueno tambien si no es mucha molestia una vrebe explicada para las instrucciones del reloj en tiempo real

Gracias por tudas sus respuestasss segiré leiiendolas.. =)


----------



## sangreaztk (Nov 13, 2010)

Para lo de la etapa de acoplamiento (24V - 5V) lo más cómodo es usar transistores, propon uno y en base a su ganancia y requerimientos de corriente haz los cálculos de los resistores para una configuración de emisor común (para que te furule como interruptor digital).

Saludos!


----------

